# Yarn Store in Watertown or Alexandrian Bay NY?



## edmondp

We have just decided to travel to Alexandria Bay and Watertown NY for a get-away weekend. Can anyone recommend a yarn store in the area? Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## knitnanny

Look up www.knitmap.com as it tells you where all the yarn stores are. You can also look up on the user list where KPers live and see if anyone lives in those areas. Have a great trip!


----------



## McCarley

I think you will find that every thing in Alexandria Bay all closed up! Went there in late November and everything was closed for the season. Ended up only finding 1 restaurant open. There is a JoAnn 's in Watertown though!


----------



## Cadidy

I would use the web page that Knitnanny suggested and also the KPer's in that area. Most everything will open around Memorial weekend. Hope you enjoy your stay there, DH and I went there a couple years back. We enjoyed it even though it was an over night thing we did. Hope to return there someday!


----------



## Irish Kathleen

There is a great yarn shop in North Syracuse named "Sheep Thrills" on Bear Rd. that is absolutely wonderful. It is on the Watertown side of Syracuse and easy to access as it is close to the freeway. You can locate it by googling "yarn shops in Syracuse, NY." Two years ago I spent three months working at Ft. Drum (basically in Watertown) and found that there were no yarn shops in Watertown aside from something like Joanne's.


----------



## grammacat

I live in Clayton and worked in Alex Bay and there are no LYS in Watertown or Alexandria Bay. There is a LYS in Rennsselaer Falls which is a short distance from Ogdensburg/Heuvelton. If you are crossing at Ogdensburg, you might want to check this out. There is a Joanns and a Michaels in Watertown and Walmart. These are the only stores that sell yarn.


----------



## grammacat

I just googled it and name of store is Susan's Stitches, 216B Rensselaer St. Rensselaer Falls, NY phone: 315-344-5043. She sells fabric, quilting supplies and quality yarns. Store opened in 2012. I believe Rensselaer Falls is just the other side of Heuvelton which is only 8-9 miles from Ogdensburg.


----------



## edmondp

Thanks so much for the information. I will explore when I am there.


----------



## 3butterflies

The Thousand Islands is a wonderful place to visit but no specialty shops for fiber artists. Lived in Cape Vincent for 20+ years loved it but needed to move on. B-)


----------



## grammacat

This store is 17 miles from Ogdensburg. If you are on State Rt 37, turn left on State Rt 68, then turn right on Cty Rt 14, Continue to follow Rt 14, Rensselaer St in on your left just past State St.


grammacat said:


> I just googled it and name of store is Susan's Stitches, 216B Rensselaer St. Rensselaer Falls, NY phone: 315-344-5043. She sells fabric, quilting supplies and quality yarns. Store opened in 2012. I believe Rensselaer Falls is just the other side of Heuvelton which is only 8-9 miles from Ogdensburg.


----------

